# Why didn't my pear preserves thicken/gel?



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

This was my first time to make pear preserves so I tried to follow the recipe

I started with 1 gallon of fruit and it made 7 1/2 pints of pear preserves. The recipe called for 4 quarts of pear slices and 2 quarts of sugar. It said to pour the sugar over the pears and refrigerate overnight. It said to bring the pears to a boil the next day and add some allspice and ground cloves. Then add "the appropriate amount of pectin". I add 2 pouches of liquid pectin as the box called for 1 pouch per 2 quarts of fruit, bring to a boil and boil for 1 minute. I did all that.

I then packed it in hot jars and put in boiling water bath for 10 minutes - accourding to insrtuctions. It did take my water a long time to return to a boil after adding the jars to the canner (electric stove - grrr). I don't really think that was the problem becuase I had a half pint left over that I placed in refrigerator and the juice didn't thicken there either.

I've got more pears to put up and I don't want to make the same mistake twice.
Whatever recommendations you can make are greatly appreciated.

Rhnea


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

It may just need some time. It can take up to 2 weeks for some jams/jellies to set up and pears are usually slow to set, especially if they are fully ripe. Many pear preserves recipes suggest this method: _Cook rapidly until fruit is clear, about 25 minutes. Cover and let stand 12 to 24 hours in refrigerator then reheat to boiling and put in jars. 
_

So for future reference, the 1 minute boiling time is just a guideline and can vary greatly depending on how much water is in the fruit. In the future, after the 1 min. put a teaspoonful on a saucer and set it in the freezer for 5 min. If it sets then reheat the rest in the pot and jar it. If it doesn't then boil it for an additional 2 mins and test again. You may have to boil for as long as 10-30 mins. stirring constantly to avoid scorching.

Hope this helps.


----------

